# Found....a coffin with weapons inside!



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Officers with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission found a coffin lying upside down in a park. Volusia County deputies found 46 weapons inside. The list includes a crossbow, a ball with metal spikes, a stick with a chain, a silver boat anchor and a crowbar.

Fla. police find coffin with 46 weapons including crossbow

It does make a person wonder!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like someone from the Haunt had their coffin fall off the back of their truck, heehee!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably belongs to a kid who was LARPing a Zombie Apocalypse scenario.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Somebody was supposed to get wacked.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

wasn't there a buried coffin full of weapons in terminator 3?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe a demon killed the owner and decided to dump the weapons?!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a coffin with at lest that many light fixtures.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The coffin looks to be homemade and done very well. I wonder if the owner would post a tutorial.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Knew we should have strapped that down better....:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks RoxyB... Now how will I slay that lake monster without that silver boat anchor?


----------

